# Kernel PCMCIA

## Gert

I've tried to install gentoo on my laptop with a PCMCIA network card that's only supported by the kernel drivers and not by the pcmcia-cs drivers.

Several new PCMCIA cards work by using the PCI hotplug interface so I guess other people will run in the same problems as I did.

To get gentoo installed anyway I created a new iso file with kernel (2.4.19) PCMCIA support, all possible modules (network and others) and pcmcia-cs compiled against it.

BTW: I've added a minimal vim version also, can't live without vi  :Very Happy: 

If somebody is interested I'll put the iso file up for download.

----------

## Guest

yeah i think i need that...could you put the iso somewhere

----------

## Gert

The iso can be found on :

http://gert.sos.be

----------

## btregre

ah thank you...i shall try it.

----------

## Guest

Thanx a lot ... downloading it right now.

I need the yenta_socket for my pcmcia card...

I'll try it soon...

----------

## humpback

404 not found. And 403 Permission Denied  :Sad: 

----------

## Gert

 *humpback wrote:*   

> 404 not found. And 403 Permission Denied 

 Yep, sorry

I deleted the image as it was ancient.

----------

## RoadRunner

Do you still have it or could you make it available again? I'm having the same exact problem and can't find another work around. 

thanks in advance

----------

## Gert

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Do you still have it or could you make it available again? I'm having the same exact problem and can't find another work around. 
> 
> thanks in advance

 Nope, I don't have it anymore.

But it's pretty easy do create a new one.

You just have to compile a kernel and include all PCMCIA stuff. 

Then you rebuild the PCMCIA tools and replace all files on the original iso with the new kernel, modules and PCMCIA tools.

Reburn the iso and install.

You can do the above stuff in a chroot environment. That's how I did it anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

## turtle

Can you provide a step-by-step description of what you did for us novices?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

If your problem is yenta_socket, I already posted an alternate solution here.

----------

